# Help with my mini lathe



## MickCheese (1 Apr 2018)

I have an Axminster mini lathe that stoped working this morning. The motor was running but the chuck wouldn't turn. Like it had stalled.

I started to investigate and found that if I removed the large gear that sits between the leadscrew and the driven gear the chuck would turn as normal. 

I found that the gear off the quadrant would not rotate on the shaft. (See picture of shaft below) It screws into an arm that is bolted around the lead screw shaft.







Can anyone tell me if there is a bearing on that shaft?

Am I right in thinking the gear should rotate on that shaft?

Anyone help?

Not sure I have explained this too well? Should have taken some pictures before stripping it down!

Mick


----------



## AES (1 Apr 2018)

Mick, I don't know that particular lathe, but from your pic it doesn't look like there's a bearing there.

My own Chinese mini lathe (badged Einhell, but actually made by "Red Dog" in China, NOT by Sieg, as most are) is a bit different to yours. Have you got any sort of Manual with exploded diagram/s for yours?

IF you can work out exactly what's broken there's a good chance you can get the necessary spare/s for yours - there are many examples around all over the world.

If you can get a couple more pix of the drive train I suggest you post them on the Model Engineer website and ask again, though there are some experienced users here who may have the same machine as yours.

There are also at least 2 very helpful Chinese mini lathe Forums (Google), and;

Arc Euro Trade in UK; Little Machine Shop (USA) are both rich sources of spares. And there are others too, including Axi themselves.

You'll find links to all the above in the suppliers/sources sticky at the top of the Metalworking Section here on this Forum.

HTH n good luck.


----------



## AES (1 Apr 2018)

P.S to Mick: IF there is a gear on that shaft then the chances are that it's plastic/nylon, and it's easy/cheap to replace.

But I can't say that I really recognise exactly where your part comes from though - nothing quite like that on my own machine. Is it part of the gear train that drives the lead screw (when engaged)?


----------



## MickCheese (1 Apr 2018)

AES
Thanks for your reply.
The picture comes from google.
I will post pics of the actual part then it may be clearer.
Mick


----------



## MickCheese (1 Apr 2018)

Here are some actual pictures. It looks like it has a bearing. If that's the case it has seized!


----------



## MickCheese (1 Apr 2018)

A bit more research suggests it's a bush not a bearing on the shaft.

I can get a new bush but the shaft is out of stock. Will try some heat.

Mick


----------



## AES (1 Apr 2018)

OK Mick. I've just had a little look at my own machine and your bits are clearly part of the direct drive, and only indirectly the drive to the lead screw. But my details there are a little different to yours, sorry. But FWIW, it does seem "likely" that you're looking for a bush and not a gear.

As said earlier, I would try some of the sources I mentioned in my 1st reply. The Arc Euro Trade web site has quite a lot of helpful info on it - as well as "just" stuff to buy. As I remember they had an extensive piece there about stripping and rebuilding mini lathes. You should find some info that matches your own machine, as said, most of these machines stem originally from Sieg, not Red Dog like mine. 

Good luck (I s'pose 'cos it's hols no one with more helpful direct info has come along yet. Hopefully they will do soon, and in any case, frustrating though it must be, there's little you can do to finally fix your problem until Tuesday - sorry mate).


----------



## MickCheese (1 Apr 2018)

AES
Think you're right and it is a bush. I am going to try a soaking in PlusGas first to see if I can shift the bush then maybe it can be easily cleaned up. 

I did post on Model Engineer and they came to the same conclusion.

ArcEuroParts do have the bush in stock but the shaft is not. They are fairly cheap too.

Will let you know how the soaking goes.

Mick


----------



## AES (1 Apr 2018)

Ok, good luck with it.


----------



## MickCheese (2 Apr 2018)

All sorted
The bush was seized onto the shaft. After a bit of a struggle I got it off, both the inside of the bush and the shaft were scored.
I tired the gentle approach, fine wet and dry, but had to resort to wet and dry on the shaft and a very small boring bar up the centre of the bush.
I say sorted loosely as soon as the shaft and bush are back in stock at Arcreurortrade I will replace but my bodge will do for now.
Mick


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2018)

Well done Mick. Any idea how long Arc Euro will be out of stock? I can't remember any names off hand (apart from Little Machine Shop in the States) but I'm pretty sure that if you Google around for other UK-based mini lathe spares suppliers you'll find a few more - not sure but Chronos springs to mind.

Anyway, good job, that shaft looks quite respectable now.


----------

